# Footwell Lights



## iJake (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Sorry if this has already been discussed. I own a 2016 TT. It came with footwell lights installed. They work fine but only stay on if doors are open. They switch off after I close the door or start driving. Is there way to keep them on constantly? 

I have tried to find it in settings but no luck so I've ordered some aftermarket that need to be attached to cigarette lighter which is a pain. Other than driving with open doors, dont know what else to do. 😂🙌🏻 

Cheers.


----------



## Cazo (Jan 7, 2022)

iJake said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed. I own a 2016 TT. It came with footwell lights installed. They work fine but only stay on if doors are open. They switch off after I close the door or start driving. Is there way to keep them on constantly?
> 
> ...


Have you tried options on your dashboard computer settings. If not try an obd reader


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Have a look at this discussion especially post 7. You'll need VCDS or something similar.

Here


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

For them to stay on I believe you need the ambient lighting pack. This includes doors, footwell & centre console (where the MMI rotary button site - all along there)


----------



## iJake (Sep 27, 2021)

Cazo said:


> Have you tried options on your dashboard computer settings. If not try an obd reader


Hi, 

Yes, I tried - Unfortunately, it's not even an option


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

iJake said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I tried - Unfortunately, it's not even an option


You have to code Unit 09 Central Electric. There are multiple line of adaptation that you will need to make changes in order to bring up background lightning menu.

237Tonybates (UK member) should be able to help you out as I helphim to turn on all three backgroind lighting. They are door, footwell, and center console. You can justnturn on only the one you need also.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

This was the only way I could get it to work

Module 09 - Central Electrics - Adaptations

1. Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert AB 30 = 100
2. Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert CD 30 = 100
3. Leuchte30FR LC72-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 30 = 2
4. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lasttyp 30 = 46 - LED Kleinleistung
5. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 30 = Always
6. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion A 30 = Footwell light
7. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion B 30 = Terminal 58xs dimmer
8. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion C 30 = Interior Lights

The crucial bit is Lichtfunction B & C (last 2 lines). With the Headlight/Parking Lights on, Footwell Lights/Bulb is powered by Terminal 58 as per the dimmer settings. With Doors open, Footwell Lights are powered by the Interior Lights in Full Brightness.

This worked for me. The only problem is that I cannot adjust the brightness via the MMI. A job for the weekend I think!


----------

